# Another 100,000 mile diesel



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Been a great little car so far . Still averaging 49- 50 mpg. Only problem has been a bad sensor early in our relationship


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats man. So far mine has had a headlight replaced, and nox sensor replaced.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice, here's to the next 100K! ccasion14:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done. Badge awarded.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Way to go! Ours has only had one of the side sensors replaced (though it still (usually) doesn't work, but sometimes it does - and sometimes only one side) and the TSB for the ground cable (which would cause the MyLink to turn off and back on, rarely).


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats ,welcome to the 100,000 mile club. Next stop 150000


----------



## rwmn cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Sperry nice! What year and how long have you owned it? Do you think the additional investment was worth it? I have 2 regular 2014 LT's. They have been good so far.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@Sperry Welcome to the club and thanks for posting! I like to see these 100K posts which demonstrate more and more these are really amazing and generally well designed and built cars!

@rwmn cruze - As an owner with 163K miles on my diesel Cruze, I can definitely say it's worth the money!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Steve - did you change your timing belt?

Congratulations as well on achieving this most notable milestone!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to take it in for the timing belt next week. I'm on holidays that week while my son comes for a visit. I think out of the week he here we'll probably see him for 5 or 6 hours.. Parents take a back seat to their friends when they visit lol


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet

Here's to another 100,000 ccasion14:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Excellent. For a diesel, that's just finished breaking in


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats & enjoy the next 100K


----------



## NH_Diesel (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm having the timing belt done on mine while it's in for my electrical issue. The motor is solid and gets great gas mileage! Good luck on your next 100,000 miles. I'm hoping to get 300,000 this car...


----------

